# Yucatan marinas and ancorage



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I need some info navigation info marinas,ancorage we want to see the ruins. Also have to do this in the summer so where is the best hurricane holes within a couple of days.Please


----------



## supernova (Feb 17, 2004)

Isla Mujeres is an excellent hurricane hole. Check it out. It''s like the island was designed with that in mind; a narrow channel leads to a large totally protected inlet. My boat was there this summer when a huge one passed between there and Cuba and the island was evacuated. Still floating. You can also anchor out right near the airport on Mujeres, very convenient spot to access the town.

Mujeres has a few marinas, and the private docks back in the lagoon will be even cheaper, but buggy. There are great tacos in a shop behind teh softball fields; they don''t open until 9pm but it''s worth getting away from the tourist end of the island.

I''ve heard you can get inside the reef at Tulum, where you''ll find some ruins. I haven''t been there myself yet. Next month.

From Cancun, you can take a bus or rent a car and visit Chichen Itsa, which is a phenomenal ruins site.

Have fun!


----------



## traff (Jan 15, 2004)

After cruising 2 winters in the Yucatan, I gotta admit that Port Adventuras has my favorite marina.

It is modern and offers all of the comforts of home. (important if you''ve been anchoring out a lot, and have a wife on board, accustomed to occaisional pampering).

There are good restaraunts, shops and US newspapers dockside, and lots of dolphins swimming in the wet slips close by.

Cozumel is the pits concerning marinas. Neglected, expensive and now run by the government, you need a 15 ft boarding ladder just to climb out on to the dock.

Yep, Isle Mujeres is nice as well, but if you are heading South from there, Cancun and then Port Adventuras are safe havens on your way to Belize.

Best to ya,

Traff (heading back to the Bahamas Dec 26th for "Junkanoo")


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

would you have the Lat Longs on both places or are they easy to find once you get in that area.


----------



## Yucatancruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but i can recommend to any one looking for info on the Yucatan and the area, to look at the page i´m making about Cruising the Yucatan, it has info on marinas, harbors, services, anchorages, and of course i´m looking for more and more people to contribute to keep the information current and more complete. www.yucatancruising.com


----------

